# An uncommon transport



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am posting here because I have a very good friend in North Carolina who has gathered items for families in New Jersey. Families in need from hurricane Sandy. She even has medications for people who don't have enough (such as diabetes supplies). The transport for these items fell through and we are hoping to get another one organized. Please if you are willing to help let us know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

ACES

This is so wonderful. I think she should contact the police and fire dept. near her and see if they have any ideas, or maybe some of them are going out there to help. 

Did you put this on Facebook?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aces--sent you a pm


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent you a Pm also I'm in NC


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where in NC is your friend?

Several trucks from my area have taken supplies up to NY/NJ, a few more are heading up that way again.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for the PMs! She did find a transport but I'll pass along anyone's information who is willing to help I believe she is still collecting. The amount that she has gathered and sent is just amazing. The Red Cross won't take these items but she wants to get them to people as asap!


----------

